
Australian honey brand Capilano, supermarkets accused of selling fake honey - lysp
https://www.theage.com.au/business/consumer-affairs/capilano-supermarkets-accused-of-selling-fake-honey-20180827-p5000u.html
======
lysp
Anti paywall/geoblock link:

[https://outline.com/https://www.theage.com.au/business/consu...](https://outline.com/https://www.theage.com.au/business/consumer-
affairs/capilano-supermarkets-accused-of-selling-fake-
honey-20180827-p5000u.html)

